# Any Help with Fiat Ducato Fuel gauge fault please?



## lotty (May 16, 2011)

Hi all
I have just come across this site whilst trawling the web for ideas on my vans fault.
I will just introduce myself 1st. I am lotty, my husband and I have a 2008 LMC LIberty motorhome on a Fiat Ducatto. We have had it for 2 years and are enjoying touring the UK as much as possible. We have never been brave enough to go "wild" yet, but maybe now ive found this site we may try it soon?

My Fuel gauge is reading Empty and the reserve light is flashing constantly. I have put £30 of Diesel in took it for a run and still the same. The handbook just says take it to a dealer.
It has been standing in storage unused since December so i was wondering if something could just be sticking or if theres anything obvious to try before i throw £100 an hour at the local Fiat garage?
Any ideas much appreciated??
Cheers
Lotty


----------



## robjk (May 16, 2011)

Hi Lotti I had a problem like this on a car ounce and when I filled with the tank with fuel it solved the problem. It may be the float in the tank is stuck.Before you act on my experience wait for other comments as others may know better than me

Welcome to wild camping and enjoy I have recently met a couple who are both in their late 70s who have only just started wilding. 

Rob


----------



## Bigpeetee (May 17, 2011)

I too have seen this problem, I presume you stored the vehicle with an empty tank. Not a good idea as the moisture in the air condenses and can lead to water in the tank/filters. 

In my case I filled up and drove over a rough road (some of our "A" roads will do!!) to shake it up.

If you allow say £0.25/mile, your 30 quid should last 120 miles, reset the odometer and at 120, refuel.  Should eventually reset itself


----------



## iwm (May 17, 2011)

*Same fuel gauge problem in Peugeot Boxer*

If I leave my Boxer standing for a few days with only a little fuel in it then fill up the fuel gauge stays near zero for a while then after a 'rattling' on poor roads it jumps back to full. I assume it is the float mechanism that is sticking. I try to fill up around half empty and then it does not happen.

I think the Ducato and the boxer are quite similar in many ways.

Good luck with it

IanM


----------



## lotty (May 17, 2011)

*fuel gauge*

Thank you for your advise all. I will see how she goes after a run out again today (i will try to find some bumpy roads) and fill her up.
Thanks
Lotty:cheers:


----------

